# NEW Ibasso D42 Mamba!



## L-G-C

I don't know if there has been any threads for this new product, but I checked the website today, and here's the description. This Product retails for $190. 
   
 [size=medium]The D42 is a refinement of the well received D4. While we keep the AMP section exactly same as the original D4, we improved the DAC section by using better components.  The enclosure is very different to the D4's. It is a well made enclosure with hairline finish.[/size]
 _[size=large]Main features:_
 [size=medium]- Dual Wolfson WM8740 DAC Chip 
 - TI PCM2706 for USB signal input, provides I2S interface for decoding
 - Works as a DAC+AMP Combo, a standalone AMP, or a standalone DAC (Line out function) 
 - 2-Setting Gain Switch
 - OPAMP rollable
 - AMP section can be powered by either USB or 9V battery
 - Measures 60*20*92mm, and weighs 102g
 - Comes with 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect cable, pouch, USB cable, and OTG cable.[/size][/size]


----------



## Koolpep

Hi,

Very interesting.

I am curious to understand how a dual DAC setup helps improve the sound.

It's all digital, no? So the Wolfson 8740 is designed to process stereo, 2 channels. If you use one DAC for each channel, does it use different sound processing in the same chip? Does it have now twice the time to process? Is it "cleaner"?

I really don't understand why it's better besides some stupid car analogies I came up with myself 

Many thanks,
K


----------



## audionewbi

$199, that is incredibly aggressive pricing and surely a win for the consumer.


----------



## AldenC

Would be interesting to see how they improved the DAC section. And also the removal of the max volume bug in the D4. Subscribed


----------



## jamato8

With the option as before of USB or using the 9 volt batteries, this should be fun. I should hear it today or tomorrow. I wish I had a smart phone with Android to plug it into. I may have to buy one.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> With the option as before of USB or using the 9 volt batteries, this should be fun. I should hear it today or tomorrow. I wish I had a smart phone with Android to plug it into. I may have to buy one.


 
  Looking forward to your opinion.


----------



## jamato8

The bass is firming up from what it was yesterday. The caps need to form and everything else burn in. As with the D4, this dual dac and amp is convenient to use. You have the USB for any of a computer or other source, an amp that has sockets so you can use different op amps and 5 volt or the 9 volt battery source. 
   
  The D42 throws a nice large cohesive sound stage. The volume control is smooth and solid feeling. The volume knob finish is excellent and the grip makes it easy to turn. Everything from the jacks to the very solid and finally finished case looks quality and at the price this is a crazy bargain.


----------



## Armaegis

Huh, I was starting to wonder when they'd release something new (well... new-ish). Anyone know if their desktop amp is still in development?


----------



## jamato8

I don't know about the home amp and or dac but this new D42 is insane. 
   
  Extreme clarity/transparency and a nice big sound field. The price of $188.00 is just about a give away and for something that sounds this good, which I would rate up there in the top of portables, is crazy. Quality case, dacs, amp section, parts. I don't know how they did this.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I don't know about the home amp and or dac but this new D42 is insane.
> 
> Extreme clarity/transparency and a nice big sound field. The price of $188.00 is just about a give away and for something that sounds this good, which I would rate up there in the top of portables, is crazy. Quality case, dacs, amp section, parts. I don't know how they did this.


 
   
  A couple questions if you have time: 
   
  How many 9V does it take to power it, one or two? 
  How does the D42 compare to the original D4? 
  In your opinion, does the D42 have enough juice to do well w/ the HD650? 
  What is your portable amp of choice for your HD650? 
   
  Thanks for any answers you can get to!


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





imackler said:


> A couple questions if you have time:
> 
> How many 9V does it take to power it, one or two?
> How does the D42 compare to the original D4?
> ...


 
  One 9 volt battery. 
  The D42 is more transparent and a cleaner sound. By that, I mean a blacker background and I also notice more dynamics. 
  You can roll op amps so it may power the 650 but I personally like the 650's balanced and don't enjoy them much otherwise. 
  The portable choice would be the PB2 or the Intruder or 71B for the 650, again, balanced.


----------



## Jackson9696

So would u say the pb2 sounds better than the d42?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





jackson9696 said:


> So would u say the pb2 sounds better than the d42?


 
  The PB2 is balanced and with the 650 I would prefer that. I haven't compared them single ended and can't right now.


----------



## Armaegis

I suppose people will be wanting comparisons vs the stepdance/quickstep soon. There aren't too many new amps on the market which still run on 9V batteries.


----------



## Benny-x

Well, the PCstep for sure, since they're on the same playing field. And other integrateds like the RSA Intruder, Apex Glacier, and HeadAmp Pico dac/amps! The Stepdance/Quickstep, I'd have to say even before getting into it, that their purpose built amps might sound better. 
   
  I also came here from the old D4 Mamba thread where I had asked Jamato a few questions. He convinced me and I placed my order for the black version of the D42. That all in price of $210 is pretty damn slick, there's nothing else around is. Now to find out how it sounds! I hope it comes in 2 tone with the silver face-plate like it shows on the website, though. That colour combo was great looking!
   
  I'm also looking at a few different batteries for it. I've read here and there that the Tysonic or whatever other 9v 200mA batteries sounds great, but I wonder if there's any truth to it? Like that would get just about ~5hrs per charge. Or there's other Li-Polymer ones with 400-520mA which would have to last for ~15-20hrs per charge. Does anyone have any experience with testing different capacities to say if there's a difference in sound? 
   
  Then the next question is like with the old Meier StepDance, could there be any sonic benefits to over powering it with something like the Energizer 15v battery pack? Or some type of 12V? Has anyone tried this with any of the iBasso products and noticed any sonic benefits or scary "going to blow up or burn up the device" things?


----------



## Benny-x

After reading the forums more, I see that the Tysonic or Tenergy Low Self Discharge 200mAh NiMH's are the ones that I'm wondering about vs. the iPower/whatever ~520mAh LiPO's. In regards to sound, and especially anyone with experience in iBasso amps, does anyone have any experience to say one sounds better than the other or if there's actually any difference at all?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> After reading the forums more, I see that the Tysonic or Tenergy Low Self Discharge 200mAh NiMH's are the ones that I'm wondering about vs. the iPower/whatever ~520mAh LiPO's. In regards to sound, and especially anyone with experience in iBasso amps, does anyone have any experience to say one sounds better than the other or if there's actually any difference at all?


 
  I have them and don't hear much of a difference. I would get a larger storage so you have a better run time.


----------



## Benny-x

Thanks again, Jamato! You're like a 1 man team, so full of good information. Longer battery life it is!
   
  My amp should be getting here in 2-3 days, confirmed it's the one with a black body and silver panels :-D  
   
  I'll be grabbing the batteries online soon, but there's still one more question. I've already seen the deal with the LiPO and Li-ion batteries being 8.4v, not 9, but I also see that some have an extra cell and output 9.6v. Now that's not a big difference, so I bet there's no real difference in sound, but has anyone talked about over powering the iBasso's and getting benefits? The 9.6v is just a small jump, but could do something, and then there's ~15v, but is that in the danger zone of damaging the device? I know the old 2StepDance could do this and got good results.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Thanks again, Jamato! You're like a 1 man team, so full of good information. Longer battery life it is!
> 
> My amp should be getting here in 2-3 days, confirmed it's the one with a black body and silver panels :-D
> 
> I'll be grabbing the batteries online soon, but there's still one more question. I've already seen the deal with the LiPO and Li-ion batteries being 8.4v, not 9, but I also see that some have an extra cell and output 9.6v. Now that's not a big difference, so I bet there's no real difference in sound, but has anyone talked about over powering the iBasso's and getting benefits? The 9.6v is just a small jump, but could do something, and then there's ~15v, but is that in the danger zone of damaging the device? I know the old 2StepDance could do this and got good results.


 
  I have used the higher voltage rechargeables but the run time is lower and they are just a little larger and fit tight in some applications. I hear a difference in using the 9 volt setting vs the USB, which cold be the amp getting the higher voltage and the separation of supplies, which is a good thing for sound. The difference in the voltage from 8.4 to 9.6, hard to say, I didn't hear much. Longer run time is always a good thing if there isn't a compromise in sound quality an I didn't hear any but everyone's millage can vary. Depends on how close the pedal is to the metal. :^) 
   
  The black and silver should be good looking. Remember, you can also roll the op amps but I like the stock but HiFlight would have some great options.


----------



## Benny-x

It's really great that you've played the field so much with portable amps and even between various tweaks on a single amp. It's great to be able to get your first hand knowledge, Jamato. So I just placed an order for a set of 650 mAh LiPOs, which look like good quality, high mAh batteries that will be good to start with, and from here I can see what I think of it all. Thanks again for all the advice & tips.
   
  And haha, I actually emailed HiFlight soon after buying the D42 and got a price on a TopKit. I've never rolled opamps before, nor do I know anything about buffers, but I've got a TopKit inbound for early next week :-D  HiFlight also sent me a great .pdf on what opamps do and what not, so hopefully after some reading I'll have a better rooted approach than just swapping in and out and listening


----------



## Padawan38

Hello
   
  Do you know whether its USB input is asynchronous or not ?
  thx


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





padawan38 said:


> Hello
> 
> Do you know whether its USB input is asynchronous or not ?
> thx


 
  No idea, the iBasso crew is really good with communication though, so I'd send them an email. service@ibasso.com
   
  And I finally got both the HiFlight TopKit op-amp rolling kit and the 650mAh rechargeables in the mail, so I'm pretty much good to go from here. Just got to start burning in the D42 and figure out where I want to start in on the op-amps.


----------



## Benny-x

As for compatibility with my stock Galaxy S3 with Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 processor or my brother's stock Galaxy S4 with Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 processor, semi-ok. Out of the box it connects, but the audio is on fast-forward and you can't listen to that. I downloaded USB Audio Recorder Pro and with that it works and sounds AMAZING via either phone. I can't say if it's the D42, U-ARP, or the synergy with my V-Moda M100s, but it's a NICE package. Usability is a joke though, so I was still pretty unhappy with the compatibility and started thinking...
   
  I thought there was some kind of access or authorization issue, so I enabled USB Debugging mode in Developer Settings and then reconnected the D42. Now it works great and can be connected to any app from GoneMAD to YouTube on both phones! The S3 is mine, so that's what I spend my time on, but the sound is the same, as far as I can hear, on both phones. This really helped, now it's a nice package and I get all the Album Art, Shuffle, Lock-screen Widgets, Playlists, and usability that I'd wanted in my portable audio solution. I'll be buying a new MicroSD-hc card so that I can start rolling this package for real and getting my money's worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It'll be a while before I start to swap in and out the op-amps and buffers from the TopKit, I've got to get familiar with the combo before I start messing with it.


----------



## jonnio

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> As for compatibility with my stock Galaxy S3 with Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 processor or my brother's stock Galaxy S4 with Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 processor, semi-ok. Out of the box it connects, but the audio is on fast-forward and you can't listen to that. I downloaded USB Audio Recorder Pro and with that it works and sounds AMAZING via either phone. I can't say if it's the D42, U-ARP, or the synergy with my V-Moda M100s, but it's a NICE package. Usability is a joke though, so I was still pretty unhappy with the compatibility and started thinking...
> 
> I thought there was some kind of access or authorization issue, so I enabled USB Debugging mode in Developer Settings and then reconnected the D42. Now it works great and can be connected to any app from GoneMAD to YouTube on both phones! The S3 is mine, so that's what I spend my time on, but the sound is the same, as far as I can hear, on both phones. This really helped, now it's a nice package and I get all the Album Art, Shuffle, Lock-screen Widgets, Playlists, and usability that I'd wanted in my portable audio solution. I'll be buying a new MicroSD-hc card so that I can start rolling this package for real and getting my money's worth
> 
> ...


 
   
  Anyone tried it with the camera connector and an iPhone/iPad?


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





jonnio said:


> Anyone tried it with the camera connector and an iPhone/iPad?


 
  iPhone + CCK for sure no, unfortunately external DACs can't work that way. Man do I ever wish they could :-/
   
  As for the iPad, if no one answers this in a month and a half, I'm going up to my other brother's and he has both iPad3 + CCK, so I'll give it a shot and report back. If I had to take a guess though, I'd bet 100% that it'll work because iPad + CCK makes the DAC get recognized just like it would if you plugged it into a PC. Anyway, if there's no takers then I'll let you know mid-August.


----------



## jonnio

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> iPhone + CCK for sure no, unfortunately external DACs can't work that way. Man do I ever wish they could :-/
> 
> As for the iPad, if no one answers this in a month and a half, I'm going up to my other brother's and he has both iPad3 + CCK, so I'll give it a shot and report back. If I had to take a guess though, I'd bet 100% that it'll work because iPad + CCK makes the DAC get recognized just like it would if you plugged it into a PC. Anyway, if there's no takers then I'll let you know mid-August.


 

 Thanks --  You actually can do the iPhone just like the iPad that way (as long as the phone is jailbroke).  You can download the CCK app to the iPhone and use an external DAC.
   
  If the Ibasso works that way I might have to buy one.  Been saving my pennies for a VAMP Versa, but this would probably do for what I need.


----------



## oshox

What are the differences between the D42 and the D12, besides the rechargeable battery?
   
  Would one be significantly better than the other for driving a pair of Westone 4's?


----------



## locool

After using a while, please enlighten us with review please.  pretty interested in it


----------



## deemak

Somebody would know if it can be used on Android using 24bit ans High frequencies ?Thanks


----------



## uNcLe1

can you actually pop a 9V re-chargeable into the D42 and use the USB to charge?  Do you switch it to USB or Battery on the back plate for charging?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





uncle1 said:


> can you actually pop a 9V re-chargeable into the D42 and use the USB to charge?  Do you switch it to USB or Battery on the back plate for charging?


 

 No, you need to charge the battery in a regular 9 volt charger. But you do get the 9 volt for the amp section and then the USB 5 volt for the dac section if you choose.


----------



## t041987

is there any different sound with USB DAC-PC and USB DAC-android?


----------



## deemak

There isn't nobobody that can answer me about possibility to use the d42 mamba with 24bit 192khz or 96khz on Android USB connected?

Envoyé depuis mon iOCEAN X7T avec Tapatalk


----------



## DanBa

If the iBasso D42 can receive a 24/192 stream from a PC, it can receive a 24/192 stream from a USB host-capable Android device using the USB Audio Recorder PRO app, available on Google Play store.


----------



## deemak

OK i have tried with my PC and it works but with my Android device with USB recorder pro i only can use 16bit up to 48khz! 
My Android device is on 4.2.1
So i'm asking here if somebody have managed to use it on 24 bit 192 or 96khz on Android.
Thank you.

Envoyé depuis mon iOCEAN X7T avec Tapatalk


----------



## evilhippie

The PCM2706 usb receiver in the D42 only supports up to 16/48, so it won't output without some sort of downsampling going on. I have been using the D42 with my Galaxy S4 and it works great with/without usb audio recorder pro, as I suspect most 16/48 usb receivers will.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





deemak said:


> OK i have tried with my PC and it works but with my Android device with USB recorder pro i only can use 16bit up to 48khz!
> My Android device is on 4.2.1
> So i'm asking here if somebody have managed to use it on 24 bit 192 or 96khz on Android.
> Thank you.
> ...


 
   
  I don't have an IBasso D42.
  I have a 24/96-capable ODAC and a friend of mine has a 24/96-capable FiiO E17.
  And the ODAC / FiiO E17 can receive a 24/96 stream forwarded by a Galaxy S3 using USB Audio Recorder PRO.


----------



## Deviltooth

Can some of the D42 owners comment on sound quality?  I'm looking to stay very portable and currently use a Fiio e17, will this be an improvement?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





deviltooth said:


> Can some of the D42 owners comment on sound quality?  I'm looking to stay very portable and currently use a Fiio e17, will this be an improvement?


 
  I haven't heard the e17 but the D42 is excellent sounding. In fact, it is better than what I thought it would be.


----------



## piotrekfronc

Guys, D42 has a rollable opamps. Can I plug there the famous OPA627 ??
   
  Its hard to get any info out there.


----------



## wormsdriver

Just got mine in today. I tried it briefly with my Samsung S4 and worked without a hitch with poweramp player. I've only tried it as a dac/amp so far from phone and pc.
   
   
  So far it sounds very clean, nice black background, somewhat spacious.
   
  Bass is lacking/light so it paired up well with my Senn. ie8's.
   
  I will leave it burning in for some time and it should start getting even better than what it already is...


----------



## Deviltooth

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> Just got mine in today. I tried it briefly with my Samsung S4 and worked without a hitch with poweramp player. I've only tried it as a dac/amp so far from phone and pc.
> 
> 
> So far it sounds very clean, nice black background, somewhat spacious.
> ...


 

 I just ordered one yesterday.
   
  Bass is light compared to what dac/amp you were using before?


----------



## snapple10

Placed my order this morning. 
Ibasso has great customer service, they can have my money any day


----------



## Deviltooth

Today I received my D42 Mamba.  First a note that Ibasso made use of DHL, a highly corrupt courier company that will deliver your product for too much money and then charge you additional fees at your door.  Ibasso's service was good but I loathe both DHL and FedEx.  On to the product.
   
  I do a lot of travelling and I wanted a dac/amp that was small and USB powered to replace my Fiio E17.  The E17 is a solid little unit that has served me well for some time now.  Compared to the D42 it is slightly more compact, better built and offers more options and flexibility; most of which I've never made use of.  This is not to say the D42 is poorly built, it's not, it's just slightly less physically impressive than the Fiio.
   
  What the D42 offers that the E17 does not is an on/off volume knob (with well calibrated resistance).  This is a big selling point for me as the Fiio's digital buttons are slower to use and I prefer the ease of the knob.  The D42 also possesses better sound quality.
   
  Please note that these are initial impressions and I've only had a day to compare the two.  I'm using the D42 out of a PC with USB power and have yet to install a 9V battery.  It took a few hours for my ears to adjust but the D42 seems to offer a slightly more holographic soundstage, better instrument separation and both a stronger/tighter bass and treble (a touch more dynamic range).  It's not a huge jump over the E17 but it is an improvement.
   
  Remember, early days and my ears not yours... So take it all with a few grains of salt.  When I've had more experience with the D42 (and my new CIEMS arrive) I'll post some more impressions.


----------



## piotrekfronc

Which opamps did you put inside?


----------



## wormsdriver

Mine's up for sale if anyone's interested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/673606/ibasso-d42-dac-amp


----------



## tomcourtenay

Received mine! It works plug and play with my Galaxy S4 (International version) without activate debugging mode and dead silent (No EMI) with stock Opamps.
   
  It works great with my T-Peos H-200 and i dont consider it bass light. With the stock opamps it adds weight and body to the H-200 impactful bass..
   
  Listen the Disclosure album its a p`leasure with them..


----------



## dryvadeum

Is anyone able to compare the D42 to the Muse PD1+? Which is better?


----------



## tomcourtenay

I cant compare because its my first headphone amp, but this Ibasso D42 is great, i've changed the stock opamps for  2 OPA1611, and its perfect. The Ibasso customer service its great as well.


----------



## dryvadeum

tomcourtenay said:


> I cant compare because its my first headphone amp, but this Ibasso D42 is great, i've changed the stock opamps for  2 OPA1611, and its perfect. The Ibasso customer service its great as well.




Whats the sound signature like with the stock opamps compared to the ones you rolled?


----------



## tomcourtenay

Well, the stock Opamp AD8066 is great, but with the others i have sound a bigger soudstage and overall better detail. I dosnt try other Amps this sounds great with my W4 and T-Peos...


----------



## wormsdriver

Quote: 





tomcourtenay said:


> I cant compare because its my first headphone amp, but this Ibasso D42 is great, i've changed the stock opamps for  2 OPA1611, and its perfect. The Ibasso customer service its great as well.


 
  How do you open it up to get to the opamps?  I'm assuming though the front, but does the volume knob have to be removed?


----------



## tomcourtenay

Quote: 





wormsdriver said:


> How do you open it up to get to the opamps?  I'm assuming though the front, but does the volume knob have to be removed?


 

 Yes,  by the front with a Torx screwdriver, the volume Knob stays with the front panel when you open it...


----------



## s0lar

I own a D4. I am interested in how much better this sounds. I am using OPA1612 as opamp. The 42 seems to be more oriented at the OTG-market as well. Combined with an android device, this might be an excellent portable audio set-up.
  
 I am still thinking about a dedicated player like DX100 and recently DX50 and all other similar devices in that price range to replace my Clip+ for on-the-go.


----------



## tomcourtenay

I cant help you, because i never had a D4...The d42 sounds great


----------



## howdy

s0lar said:


> I own a D4. I am interested in how much better this sounds. I am using OPA1612 as opamp. The 42 seems to be more oriented at the OTG-market as well. Combined with an android device, this might be an excellent portable audio set-up.
> 
> I am still thinking about a dedicated player like DX100 and recently DX50 and all other similar devices in that price range to replace my Clip+ for on-the-go.



I wonder how this would sound with the DX50!


----------



## locool

The only reason i dont get my hand on this baby is the battery. I dont understand why they dont just use lithium battery instead. ..


----------



## wormsdriver

locool said:


> The only reason i dont get my hand on this baby is the battery. I dont understand why they dont just use lithium battery instead. ..


 
  
 probably keeps the price down


----------



## locool

maybe. Hahaha. But i do love its sound sig


----------



## howdy

How long does 1 battery normally last?


----------



## howdy

howdy said:


> How long does 1 battery normally last?



Come on somebody has to know how long a battery will last in this.


----------



## snapple10

Been using mine via USB 
Might use battery to help answer your question but hopefully somebody else will come along and answer before I do


----------



## wormsdriver

I think mine would last around 8-10 hours if I remember correctly on high gain.


----------



## howdy

Thanks for the answers. How is everyone liking this? I'm really close to getting this but looking at one other one.


----------



## Deviltooth

howdy said:


> Thanks for the answers. How is everyone liking this? I'm really close to getting this but looking at one other one.


 
 It's the iBasso house sound.  It's appealing if you're looking for a bright signature with excellent instrument separation and better than average sound stage.  If you don't like a sharper treble I'd look elsewhere.  I find it pairs well with certain C/IEMS and computer speakers and poorly with others.  It is a step up over my Fiio E17 but I just ordered an HRT Microstreamer which should (by the account of numerous reviews) give me a warmer sound that might be better with JH13s and my CT500 both of which can be analytical.


----------



## odevans

Anyone used this with HA 5.0?

Not sure if I want this or the dx50.


----------



## howdy

odevans said:


> Anyone used this with HA 5.0?
> 
> Not sure if I want this or the dx50.



Get them both, its only money..


----------



## howdy

Has anyone used both this and the jds labs c5? Which one is more superior. Which one to get. I like this with the otg to my DX50!


----------



## Paul Graham

Im waiting for iBasso to build a balanced USB DAC/Amp all-in-one.
 Basically something to rival The Intruder & The International but at iBasso prices.
 The day that happens, Paul Graham will be a VERY happy Headphile!
  
 The Specs I would love from an iBasso unit - 
  
 Balanced IN & Out.
 Single ended In & OUT.
 USB DAC. 
 Coaxial, Optical and USB inputs.
 Gain settings.


----------



## howdy

paul graham said:


> Im waiting for iBasso to build a balanced USB DAC/Amp all-in-one.
> Basically something to rival The Intruder & The International but at iBasso prices.
> The day that happens, Paul Graham will be a VERY happy Headphile!
> 
> ...



That sounds like a PB2 with a DAC. That should be easy for them.


----------



## jpalenzuela

Should I buy the D42 mamba or magni/modi from schiit? For my grados SR80i. This would be my first amp/dac


----------



## howdy

jpalenzuela said:


> Should I buy the D42 mamba or magni/modi from schiit? For my grados SR80i. This would be my first amp/dac



I just bought the D42, can't wait to get it. There is a deal for the D42 on MP4nations website, just type "lastchance13" and get 10% off.I could not tell you which is better. What are you going to pair with it?


----------



## jpalenzuela

howdy said:


> I just bought the D42, can't wait to get it. There is a deal for the D42 on MP4nations website, just type "lastchance13" and get 10% off.I could not tell you which is better. What are you going to pair with it?



This would be my first DAC amp since I'm new into this world. Going to pair this device with Grado SR80i and brainwavz B2, I may upgrade to SR325i, MS2 or HD600 in near future. Source are FLAC files from my PC and android phone. Cant decide between the iBasso or the Schiit stack


----------



## Deviltooth

jpalenzuela said:


> This would be my first DAC amp since I'm new into this world. Going to pair this device with Grado SR80i and brainwavz B2, I may upgrade to SR325i, MS2 or HD600 in near future. Source are FLAC files from my PC and android phone. Cant decide between the iBasso or the Schiit stack


 
 Just a thought: The D42 is a bright DAC/AMP and the SR80i and B2s are also bright... If you're a treble head you'll be very happy but if not this might not be the best possible choice.


----------



## howdy

deviltooth said:


> Just a thought: The D42 is a bright DAC/AMP and the SR80i and B2s are also bright... If you're a treble head you'll be very happy but if not this might not be the best possible choice.



You could put a hiflight top kit in to bring some warmth to it.


----------



## jpalenzuela

deviltooth said:


> Just a thought: The D42 is a bright DAC/AMP and the SR80i and B2s are also bright... If you're a treble head you'll be very happy but if not this might not be the best possible choice.



Schiit would add more warmth?


----------



## jpalenzuela

howdy said:


> You could put a hiflight top kit in to bring some warmth to it.



Excuse me, but how do I put that "top kit"? Where can I buy it?. I was thinking into getting a Vali/Modi (tube hybrid amp) DAC/amp from Schiit due to the lack of warmth with the D42/SR80i combo. I enjoy treble, that's why I buyed the grado. But more treble than it already has would be too much.
PD: i'm getting a MS2i in near future, how would this perform with the iBasso? I read the Alessandro is more neutral than grado.

Happy Christmas by the way!


----------



## howdy

jpalenzuela said:


> Excuse me, but how do I put that "top kit"? Where can I buy it?. I was thinking into getting a Vali/Modi (tube hybrid amp) DAC/amp from Schiit due to the lack of warmth with the D42/SR80i combo. I enjoy treble, that's why I buyed the grado. But more treble than it already has would be too much.
> PD: i'm getting a MS2i in near future, how would this perform with the iBasso? I read the Alessandro is more neutral than grado.
> 
> Happy Christmas by the way!


 
 If you go to Hiflight.com and/or he is here on Head Fi, his name is Ron. The D42 has OPamp rollable. He will send directions on how to do it and its color coded. Plug and play no sodering and its pretty cheap. Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## howdy

Herev is the website; WWW.HIFLIGHTAUDIO.COM


----------



## howdy

I have had this amp for a few days now, I've only had this with my DX50 so far and I so far I'm really impressed with the sound sig. There is a real emphasis on the bright side, but not overly done. I really like how clear the sound is coming from this amp. The amp size is perfect with the DX50, it is also really light weight. This amp will definitely a keeper, it still has some burning in to do yet. I will still buy the highflight kit for it as well so that I have the opportunity to experiment , also one of the reasons I bought it was for the opamp and buffers to be changed at will. I hear the DX90 will have USB out so that be a definite plus for this amp.


----------



## akong

Does anyone know where to get another one of the portable Samsung cables that came with the amp? I tried emailing iBasso, but no response.


----------



## jamato8

Email them again.


----------



## tkdk01

Has anyone tried pairing the Ibasso D42 with Sennheiser HD 650s?


----------



## howdy

tkdk01 said:


> Has anyone tried pairing the Ibasso D42 with Sennheiser HD 650s?



I have, what do you need to know? Just so you do know it was somewhat briefly as it was at a headfi meet.


----------



## tkdk01

Thanks for replying howdy, I was wondering if the senn HD 650 sounded ok with C5D, in other words did the sennys sound like they were sufficiently driven? How was the pairing in terms of overall sound quality? thanks!


----------



## howdy

I thought the HD650 sounded great with the the D42/DX50 combo. Does it get loud, I can say it gets loud enough, is it going to blow your ear drums, no.

Maybe you wrote C5D on accident or if you are looking at it, I can say one thing the C5d I'm sure sounds great but if you don't like the sound of the D42 you can go to hiflights' website and tell Ron what you like and he can send you some opamps and buffers to change to your liking, the C5d does not have that option and it is cheap.


----------



## tkdk01

howdy said:


> I thought the HD650 sounded great with the the D42/DX50 combo. Does it get loud, I can say it gets loud enough, is it going to blow your ear drums, no.
> 
> Maybe you wrote C5D on accident or if you are looking at it, I can say one thing the C5d I'm sure sounds great but if you don't like the sound of the D42 you can go to hiflights' website and tell Ron what you like and he can send you some opamps and buffers to change to your liking, the C5d does not have that option and it is cheap.


 
 Haha I did write C5D on accident. I am deciding between the two, but will go for the ibasso d42. The ibasso can used as a DAC on my samsung s3 and laptop for on the go purposes.


----------



## howdy

tkdk01 said:


> Haha I did write C5D on accident. I am deciding between the two, but will go for the ibasso d42. The ibasso can used as a DAC on my samsung s3 and laptop for on the go purposes.



If you buy from mp4nation you don't have to pay that ridiculous shipping fee from ibasso.


----------



## Chickamauga

Anyone have experience with the D42, E18, C5D, and the leckerton uha-6s.mkii? Or has opinions on advantages and disadvantages on each unit against one another? Or even other suggestions for android rigs? I currently have M-50s, but I am budgeting heavily towards some high end sennheisers for the future. I'd rather buy one unit that is capable of doing it all with anything that I have or get, than own countless AMPs and DACs that I've bought even somewhat blind and fail to be satisfied. As time plays on there will always be better units that arise. But this will be my first DAC/AMP in any way shape or form and I'd rather start out strong. Then buy something worth two bills and then do more research than I have already done, and say "Should of got this, or should have got that"


----------



## Chickamauga

Bump


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Hey guys can you do a comparison between the D42 and the D Zero? Is it worth the increase in price and in size?


----------



## The hitman

guyz, just wondering is it worth to pair this mamba with ak120? and can i use optical input to my 120?


----------



## kawaivpc1

hello guys... is there anyone using this with an android cellphone??


----------



## Chickamauga

kawaivpc1 said:


> hello guys... is there anyone using this with an android cellphone??




I use it with an s3


----------



## kawaivpc1

chickamauga said:


> I use it with an s3


 

 How does this unit sound compared to iBasso DX100 or R10??


----------



## Chickamauga

I'm not exactly sure how it sounds compared to those two units as the D42 is my first DAC+AMP and I've always used whatever phone I had at the time as the source.


----------



## kawaivpc1

chickamauga said:


> I'm not exactly sure how it sounds compared to those two units as the D42 is my first DAC+AMP and I've always used whatever phone I had at the time as the source.


 
 so how does it sound to you??
 Does it have a 3D-like wide sound stage??
 D42 looks like a great unit. It comes with all accessories I need, but it supports up to 24 / 48 only. I'm looking for something that can play 24 / 192 khz flac files...


----------



## Chickamauga

I use the D42 with M50s currently and some say that the M50s don't need an amp. But I bought it to be prepared for when I get some HD600s. Right now with the M50s I will say that even with "cheap" headphones I would pay the 188 dollars to use the D42 with them because in my eyes it's worth it. The Soundstage is widened, but as of how much it's capable of I'm not sure because the M50s had close to no stage to speak of. But with the D42 I have easily noticed instruments in different places now and also noticing more depth. I listen to electronic music mostly and I can also hear subtle things like recessed synth lines I've never heard before just playing out of a phone jack. Instrument separation along with Soundstage is killer on this unit. I can easily pick out what's making music at a given time, and a listening to a drum kit in a song is delightful in that I can easily distinguish every snare, Tom, high hat, crash, or bass drum hit amongst everything else in a song. Earlier on in the thread it was mentioned that the stock opamps were a little bright. And I can agree with that, and I'll also add that it isn't to happy with equalization from poweramp. But I could almost not even care really. For the price I paid, and what I'm getting with the simple M50s, it's already paid itself off in features and performance.


----------



## kawaivpc1

chickamauga said:


> I use the D42 with M50s currently and some say that the M50s don't need an amp. But I bought it to be prepared for when I get some HD600s. Right now with the M50s I will say that even with "cheap" headphones I would pay the 188 dollars to use the D42 with them because in my eyes it's worth it. The Soundstage is widened, but as of how much it's capable of I'm not sure because the M50s had close to no stage to speak of. But with the D42 I have easily noticed instruments in different places now and also noticing more depth. I listen to electronic music mostly and I can also hear subtle things like recessed synth lines I've never heard before just playing out of a phone jack. Instrument separation along with Soundstage is killer on this unit. I can easily pick out what's making music at a given time, and a listening to a drum kit in a song is delightful in that I can easily distinguish every snare, Tom, high hat, crash, or bass drum hit amongst everything else in a song. Earlier on in the thread it was mentioned that the stock opamps were a little bright. And I can agree with that, and I'll also add that it isn't to happy with equalization from poweramp. But I could almost not even care really. For the price I paid, and what I'm getting with the simple M50s, it's already paid itself off in features and performance.


 
 Sounds perfect. That's exactly what I'm looking for.
 Thanks man!
 I'll try to buy one of them. I like design of D42. It looks better than other amps in this price range.
 iBasso guys are truly amazing..


----------



## kawaivpc1

iBasso D55 vs D42 Mamba... which one is better???
 I have no idea which one will sound better with my android cellphone.
 I was considering D42... and it seems like D55 is an improved version of D42?
 Not much is known about D55 yet.


----------



## riodgarp

sorry to bumping old threat, has anyone use this dac/amp with superlux's headphone? which u know they are had sibilance and metalic over vocal range ( female vocal) and I want to smoothen that things, some my friend suggest fiio e07k, my other friend recommend D42 which he said can give the vocal more smooth and sweet which one is suitable for me?


----------



## tread1963

Did you ever get a reply to this post?  I am having a great deal of difficulty finding any details on which Op Amps to use for replacements.  I currently have a Sennheiser HD598 with Double Helix  Molecule SE cable and am currently using the FiiO E11 but want to upgrade to a DAC/Amp and am considering this or possibly the Oppo HA-2.


----------



## ZeblodS

Hello,
  
 Can someone tell me if the "current" iBasso D42 still suffer from the DAC clipping issue, as described in this post of the "old" D4: http://www.head-fi.org/t/450260/ibasso-d42-mamba-with-dual-dacs-hey-hey-improved-starting-on-page-76/795#post_6416467 ?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## HiFlight

zeblods said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me if the "current" iBasso D42 still suffer from the DAC clipping issue, as described in this post of the "old" D4: http://www.head-fi.org/t/450260/ibasso-d42-mamba-with-dual-dacs-hey-hey-improved-starting-on-page-76/795#post_6416467 ?
> 
> Thanks.




I do believe iBasso has addressed that issue by the upgraded DAC components in the D42. Since its introduction, I have heard no reports of clipping unless it is due to being grossly overdriven. Even in this case, the clipping is amp related rather than DAC related. It is very likely that one's ears will reach their limit before the onset of clipping.


----------

